# Fehlende Dateirecht bei Steam



## Matze135 (14. Oktober 2018)

Hi.
Ich Versuche gerade bei Steam, das Spiel "Dreadnought" zu Installieren.
Bei meinen Ersten Versuch, Sprang mein Antivir an, wegen eines angeblichen Virus bei der Datei "CrashReportClint.exe", in dem Spiel.
Seitdem bekomme ich immer die Meldung, bei Steam " Beim Installieren von Dreadnought ist ein Fehler aufgetreten (Fehlende Dateirechte): C:........../CrashReportClint.exe"
C:......... ist der Speicherplatz auf meinen PC.

Das Problem habe ich auf 2 Computer, Antivir habe ich abgeschaltet und den Kompletten Ordner in die Ausnahmen genommen.
Bei dem ersten PC konnte ich das Problem umgehen, indem ich das Spiel, auf eine andere Festplatte installiert habe.
Beim Zweiten PC habe ich die möglichkeit aber nicht.

Andere Spiele kann ich ohne Probleme Installieren.
Hat jemand einen Tip für mich ?


----------



## Odelelie (15. Oktober 2018)

schau mal in den Quarantäne Ordner von Antivir eventuell wurde dort was Desinviziert und ist dort gespeichert


----------



## Matze135 (15. Oktober 2018)

War im Quarantäne Order als "Nicht Infiziert" mit Grünen Haken.
Habe es dann auch mal gelöscht, Fehler kommt trotzdem.


----------



## Matze135 (17. Oktober 2018)

Habe Antivir gegen Avest Free Antivirus ersetzt und das Problem war weg


----------

